# Worthing Excelsior



## BigonaBianchi (8 Mar 2013)

Now has a big member


----------



## Osh (2 May 2013)

hey, i was thinking about joining Worthing Excelsior...i'm halfway between there and Brighton, so the Mitre is another option. Do you get many out on a weekend?


----------



## Osh (2 May 2013)

(obviously the 'big member' bit could swing it - so to speak - for me )


----------

